# N.H. Officer Convicted Of Assault In Mass.



## NH Cop (Aug 27, 2005)

*N.H. Officer Convicted Of Assault In Mass.*

POSTED: 11:09 am EST March 31, 2006

Email This Story | Print This Story

*HAVERHILL, Mass. -- *A Massachusetts judge has found a New Hampshire police officer guilty of assault, saying he does not want the officer to wear a badge again.

Jason Morrow, 30, an officer in Sandown, N.H., agreed that there was enough evidence to convict him, but he did not plead guilty to threatening a woman and her son during an altercation in a Haverhill parking lot in January.

Candace Furber said Morrow threatened her and her 6-year-old son and flashed his badge.

The prosecutors said Morrow's conviction makes it impossible for him to be a police officer in any state. The judge sentenced Morrow to one year probation and encouraged him to seek help for any anger problems he might have.


----------

